
INSIDE KOREA’S CRYPTOCURRENCY DRAMA: SUICIDE, DIVORCES AND BROKEN HOPES - ashish343
A report suggested that 3 out of 10 Koreans invest in cryptocurrency and most of them were between the age of 20–30 years. The word, “ To the Moon” and “Lambo”, spread out fast, all thanks to the super connectivity — a Korean teenager uses their mobile device for more than 4 hours a day, all homes have internet access and 88 percent owns smartphones.
======
ashish343
Read the full article here: [https://hackernoon.com/inside-koreas-
cryptocurrency-drama-su...](https://hackernoon.com/inside-koreas-
cryptocurrency-drama-suicide-divorces-and-broken-hopes-67866e26145f)

